# central IL LaSalle Livingston Grundy county area



## pushingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

i am just starting out trying to buy equipment that is already set up from the city right now should have a plow truck hopefully one with a dump bed by the end of the month i am looking for a plowing vet to learn from and work with after last years waste i bought a 2wd f250 and tried to put a cheap peice of crap plow on it i do a little of everything basically looking for people in the area if you are in the area post on here if anyone needs help i can jump in the truck and fly there last minute i have plenty of tools for breakdowns too just left a job as a tractor trailer mechanic to go back to a warehouse so i work 3 days in a row and off the rest of the week more time for side jobs 8158221247


----------

